# Issues with hunters



## dakar (Mar 15, 2015)

Folks,

I want to express my deep sadness with the events of this night (4am). 
My dogs start to barking a lot and I hear some shoot sounds and screamings. 

unfortunately I had to react to deffend my land and my dogs. 

One of my dogs was hitted on the leg, he suffered a surgery this morning and according to vet he will be Ok, but with sequels. 

We got this night 2 guys hunting on my farm and dogs that were unleashed "attacked" them. For info my closest neighbor is 40km away from us. 

Well, everything was just a shock but now the things are getting clear. 

I'm just writing it, because never been in a situation like that and couldn't sleep. 

A report as filled at the police after paramedics arrival. 

Shit day.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your troubles. I am glad your dog that underwent surgery will be ok. What happened with the trespassing hunters? Police or coroner take them away?


----------



## dakar (Mar 15, 2015)

I wish, but my employee arrive at the place too fast.

But, dogos argentinos, loves fresh meat... Specially fooling around their area at night.

The paramedics said the will need some months to recovery totally.

Police will address to criminal court and they will decide the next steps.

We still counting the cowpack (?) to verify if they are stealing cows or killing and getting the meat.

What really upsets me its how some people become so stupid.

The vet bill was 5k and I will want this money back.

Believe on me, we are closer to wild west down here.



DickyT said:


> Sorry to hear of your troubles. I am glad your dog that underwent surgery will be ok. What happened with the trespassing hunters? Police or coroner take them away?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow man I am so sorry, what a horrible thing to have happen to you, and on your own land! Incredible. I hope you get your money, they serve time and your pups heels ok. s scary!


----------



## dakar (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks Ames.

According to our law, its a crime to hunt in a private property... It will depend on the deputy, what he will put on the paperwork. Lets see.

Whatever it were the decision, if one cow were missing, the things will get worse. Down here, we dont accept this kind of behavior. We used to love what texans says "my way or the highway" and it applies to local authorities.

"We the people, for the people..."



ames said:


> Wow man I am so sorry, what a horrible thing to have happen to you, and on your own land! Incredible. I hope you get your money, they serve time and your pups heels ok. s scary!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow dakar, what a horrible experience. Feel terrible hearing your dog suffered a gun shot wound. Sincerely hope the police can catch the persons responsible for it and you are able to recover your money for the vet bill. Please keep us updated on the health of your dog.

Joe


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so very sorry !!! I hope things work out your way. Keep us posted.


----------



## dakar (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi Folks,

We just finished the cow counting and 4 cows were found killed without any of meat. It seems there were not hunting and stealing and thats changes the figure completely... 

We (farmer from the region) are organizing to close the highway to demand security and another deputy/sheriff. 

Im happy, my dogs almost killed them (the supposed hunters)


----------

